# Lightheaded after doing back extensions



## Vai Fan (Jan 28, 2002)

The subject says it all.  Without fail, every time that I do a set of back extensions on the Roman chair, I feel quite dizzy, and usually have to sit on the chair for 20-30 seconds, until my head stops spinning and I can focus again.  

I know, I know, it would be lots of fun for the other members of the gym to watch me walk into the lat machine or trip over some barbells, but I just can't bring myself to do that.

So, does this happen to others of you, and is there an alternate exercise I could do that may not cause the same problem?

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Pemburu (Jan 28, 2002)

I don't think you need to worry about it.  Just spend an extra 20 to 30 sec.  at the chair after you finish. The same thing happens to me also.  I was commenting on this to another lifter at the gym the other day and he say's he has the same problem.  Don't walk off dizzy. I stand by the equipt. until my brain is clear or the darkness has left, which ever comes first.


----------

